# The Classic!



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

The classic starts today who do you have winning?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> The classic starts today who do you have winning?


Only a fool would not say KVD.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

everyone loves KVD me included but im going with G-Man Gerald Swindle, it's his home lake, he has the experience, and he wants it worse than bad, should be interesting!


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

wish they would cover this live: My high school club is going to join me to watch weigh -ins but that is not nearly as neat as watching some real time footage and approachs would be


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

briney dave said:


> wish they would cover this live: My high school club is going to join me to watch weigh -ins but that is not nearly as neat as watching some real time footage and approachs would be


ya I agree!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The winner is David Walker!! He is long overdue for a classic win.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Martens or paluniak


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Edwin Evers is gonna be right near the top,
He is the best angler in the top 10.
KVD cant find no big fish.
I hope Fred R. wins,
He uses Reelgrips,
I could use the air time, 
when it hits TV


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

And the winner is Randy Howell !!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats to Randy Howell! Proving once again that good things happen to good people. (Runs a Triton too!)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

briney dave said:


> wish they would cover this live: My high school club is going to join me to watch weigh -ins but that is not nearly as neat as watching some real time footage and approachs would be


what high school?


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

I was worried that the G-man was gonna drive through and knock RH off the stage!

Nyuck Nyuck Nyuck!

Ding


----------

